# Bilge pump question



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

My banshee has a block in the transom area where the bilge pump is mounted on top of (wired automatic and manual switch). Problem it, this block is about 3/4" above the bottom of the boat, so when water gets in the back, there is always water back there. Can I use 5200 to put a second bilge (only wired to batter as auto) on the floor, and use a PVC Y pipe so both pumps pump water out the same hose? Or will that cause issues? I figure having 2 bilges won't be a bad idea in case one fails (which I've had happen during a hurricane with my last boat and i had to run out and drive around with plug out to get all the water out).


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That is a good plan.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If one pump outputs at higher pressure, it'll push back out through the other pump.
Need check valves on both pump feeds to prevent this from happening.
Also hose diameter and through hull need to be big enough to deal with increased flow.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

i actually just read on a thread that its a bad idea.... they said you must run check valves that way (which can fail and get corroded), or run two pumps with two out tubes. I refuse to cut a second hole in the boat, so i guess unless some of you have done this with no issues, then I'm just going to keep the one pump with no backup and mount it to the floor instead of on the raised wood.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

yeah thanks brett. I don't want to put my trust in check valves with saltwater involved. I may replace my current bilge though. it looks old and is a two unit system (like the bilge, then an automatic system thing I guess so it can be manual and auto.) I had a single unit in my last boat that was auto or manual, but it failed on me. Any recommendations on a decent pump for not too much?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Keep auto switch separate from the pump. It has been my experience that float switches go more often than the pumps.

One pump manual and one pump automatic and 2 holes.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

for your perusal:

http://www.yachtsurvey.com/bilge_pumps.htm


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

move your existing pump down to the bottom if that little bit of water bothers you, but keep in mind that having it above the very bottom keeps trash from settling in to the bilge pump screen by all water/debris flowing through it to get out the back when you trailer/wash the boat.


----------

